# Rental furniture in Abu Dhabi



## SuzQ

Hi,
Just wondering if anyone can recommend a furniture rental company in Abu Dhabi? My husband is coming over next week and we're hoping that he might be able to rent some furniture until the kids and I arrive.

Thoughts? Suggestions?

Thanks,
SuzQ


----------



## rsinner

Don't think there are any furniture rental companies here. Google might throw up some results, but probably not more than one company offering this.
Is he going to rent a place before you come over? In which case he could just buy some bare minimum and cheap furniture from Ikea or Dubizzle.com and then dispose of it (or keep it) once you are here?


----------



## nodandawink

Hi - there IS furniture rental in AD - as my wife and I found out when we rented for a couple of months while we were waiting for our container. 
The company is called Indigo - they are Dubai based but will deliver to AD. I can't recommend them highly enough - really easy to work with and very flexible.

They have a concession in the Oodlife shop in either the Al Wahda or Abu Dhabi Mall (can't remember which)...


----------



## SuzQ

Thanks Guys. Will have a look.

SuzQ


----------

